# Windelove



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

My Julis seem to enjoy surfing the Windelov.  Reminds me of the Clown fish within the Anemones.




























Ugh! I need to clean up the back of the aquarium.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

great pics there! I always leave the back of the tank alone when it comes to cleaning... gives the plecs and other algae eating type fish something to graze on


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. It's a Tangayanika tank though so there's no Algae eater of any sort in the tank.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

looking at your pics makes me want to start keeping africans! Stop posting pics! lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> Thanks. It's a Tangayanika tank though so there's no Algae eater of any sort in the tank.


I beg to differ.

Scrape some up with your credit card.

A little bit of hot mustard and some sweet relish. Delicious!!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Scrape some up with your credit card.
> 
> A little bit of hot mustard and some sweet relish. Delicious!!


I've tasted algae. Not on purpose and it's just not my type of "food".


----------

